# Picked up the new CZ P-10 striker fired pistol



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Well after nearly a 6 month wait, my new CZ P10 came in. It's CZ's first striker fired pistol and should give Glock a run for their money. Went straight to the range and ran a 100 rounds through it. It's certainly different then my other CZ's. Trigger has a good pull but the initial take up is a little gritty. Hopefully will smooth out with another 500 or so rounds through it. The only thing I didn't like was the slide release doesn't stick out much and is hard to trip one handed.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I had a feeling that was going to be in your arsenal. It looks like you shoot it pretty well. It's hard to like the trigger on striker fired guns but they do get better with use. I wonder if CZ has a trigger kit for it yet?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> I had a feeling that was going to be in your arsenal. It looks like you shoot it pretty well. It's hard to like the trigger on striker fired guns but they do get better with use. I wonder if CZ has a trigger kit for it yet?


Not sure on the trigger kit but I'm sure Cajun Gun works could smooth it out. I'm gonna put a bunch more rounds through it then maybe try it at the next action shoot.

Speaking of which, you missed a great day for it on Saturday and was a fun little course they had.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Cz 100 is the first striker fired cz. But it's garbage. If the p10c is anything like other Czs, the trigger will smooth out with use. Cgw will most likely come up with some upgrades as well. I'll probably buy one in the near future, even though I'm a hammer fired kind of guy


----------

